# How to install Eclipse Juno?



## philo_neo (May 8, 2013)

*H*i,

Eclipse *I*ndigo work*s*, but *I* want to install the lastest version, *E*clipse *J*uno !!. *I* do `make deinstall` in /usr/ports/java/eclipe, and after that *I* do `make reinstall`, and *I* have this error*:*

```
root@dct-armani:/usr/ports/java/eclipse # make reinstall 
===>  Found saved configuration for eclipse-3.7.1_4
=> eclipse-sdktests-3.7.1-scripts.tar.bz2 is not in /usr/ports/java/eclipse/distinfo.
=> Either /usr/ports/java/eclipse/distinfo is out of date, or
=> eclipse-sdktests-3.7.1-scripts.tar.bz2 is spelled incorrectly.
*** [do-fetch] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/eclipse.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/eclipse.
*** [reinstall] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/eclipse.
root@dct-armani:/usr/ports/java/eclipse # make install
===>  Found saved configuration for eclipse-3.7.1_4
=> eclipse-sdktests-3.7.1-scripts.tar.bz2 is not in /usr/ports/java/eclipse/distinfo.
=> Either /usr/ports/java/eclipse/distinfo is out of date, or
=> eclipse-sdktests-3.7.1-scripts.tar.bz2 is spelled incorrectly.
*** [do-fetch] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/eclipse.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/eclipse.
root@dct-armani:/usr/ports/java/eclipse #
```

*H*ow to install Eclipse Juno*?*

*R*egards 
Phil


----------



## ljboiler (May 11, 2013)

The java/eclipse-devel port is Eclipse Juno (the 4.2 version).


----------



## cooln3tt3r (May 13, 2013)

You ownload Eclipse and store it in /usr/ports/distfiles/. After that you can `make install clean`. 

The installation errors in FreeBSD are caused by network problems and a slow internet connection. The solution is to download the port's tarball and to store it in /usr/ports/distfiles.


Thank you.


----------

